# Thumper in SC needs a home....



## BlackBird (Nov 3, 2012)

I got a rabbit four years ago and recently decided that I just can't care for him anymore. He never gets any outside time and I feel terrible for not having any time for him. Also, he's unneutered.

He comes free with bags of litter, small amount of food, and a BIG box of hay specially made for rabbits.

I cannot travel since I'm only 14, but please let me know if you're interested and I can give you my email.

Please rescue poor little Thumper and give him a good home.


----------



## BlackBird (Nov 3, 2012)

My avatar is a picture of him....


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 3, 2012)

ray:


----------



## BlackBird (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks, Nancy. I guess that means you're praying for me. Or a sign that I need to go to God for this? Hmm.....


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

we use that emoticon a lot around here... in this case, I assume it's just a general "good luck/hope you find what you need" thing 

Thumper really is a cutie, btw - I hope you can find a great new home for him!


----------



## BlackBird (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, thanks. Besides the fact that I'm only here for finding a home for my rabbit, I kind of like it here. Everyone's so nice.

:hug2:


----------



## BlackBird (Nov 4, 2012)

Oops, I mean my profile picture is a picture of him, not my avatar. )


----------



## BlackBird (Nov 4, 2012)

Agh! I don't know. Is that my avatar or my profile picture? I apologize, I'm new to this whole forum stuff.

Anyways, the picture you see right now, is a picture of him.


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello!

I would add some more info about your bun. Maybe some more pictures, a description of his personality.

He is not neutered so does he spray? I'd be honest here...
Can he be handled at all? For nail trims, gland checks,, etc.
Is he human friendly? Likes petting?
Any cage aggression?
Litterbox trained?
Is he confident or timid generally?
How big is he? He looks small in the pic.

Just common questions people may ask. Also more info about him may get some buzz going about him :biggrin:


----------



## BlackBird (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, wow I didn't realize I had to be that specific. Thanks. 

PS. I love your signature.


----------



## BlackBird (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, it won't let me edit it up there, so here goes:

Thumper is a bit shy. He's not at all aggresive but he does kick when you let him back into his cage. He doesn't like to be held a lot but when you do hold him, he'll lick you alot.

No, AGAIN, he's not neutered. He does spray, though. He hasn't sprayed outside of his cage recently because we've been working on potty training him (which he needs more time on).

We are able to clip his nails, though you have to hold him good.

Personally I really don't know if his temperment would be considered good because I've never had any other rabbits before. but all I know is that he's not mean, just a bit shy.

I do think he is some kind of dwarf rabbit. The picture is when he was younger, but I don not think he's gotten much bigger than that.


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 4, 2012)

You can give as much or little info as you like, no worries. But we are all bunny lovers on here so some cutie pie pictures and a description could be very tempting to some of the members :wink

Oops! I think we were posting at the same time.

Yea, I'm a big lotr fan...


----------



## BlackBird (Nov 4, 2012)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=76699&forum_id=7

New and Imporved: Thumper in SC needs a home


----------

